# Womit Pflanzeninsel bepflanzen ???



## jarro (17. März 2009)

Hallo an alle,
nun geht die es bald wieder los mit Pflanzen... ich hab mir im letzten jahr eine pflanzeninsel gebau wie es hier schon mehrfach beschrieben wurde, alle pflanzen in den körben haben sich prima entwickelt, leider hab ich aber si garkeine idee oder auch ahnung was ich oben auf die insel pflanzen könnte. ich hab oben auf der insel eine vertiefung von ca. 1-2cm. diese hab ich z.z. mit aquariumkies gefüll um die ränder der pflanzkörme zu verdecken...
ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen das da jemand samen ausgestreut hat... erde will ich nicht darauf tun damit sie nicht in den teich gespült wird wenn es im sommer mal gewittert oder stark regnet. 
also was könnte ich da drauf machen ?? kresse ??? könnte eure hilfe gebrauchen

danke 

gruss ingo


----------



## Dodi (17. März 2009)

*AW: Womit Pflanzeninsel bepflanzen ???*

Hallo Ingo,

__ Brunnenkresse eignet sich sehr gut für so eine Pflanzeninsel.
Auch __ Bachbunge, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht und Gauklerblume dürften gut geeignet sein.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: haben die Wurzeln dort in der Mitte der Insel eine Chance, ans Wasser darunter zu gelangen?


----------



## jarro (17. März 2009)

*AW: Womit Pflanzeninsel bepflanzen ???*

nein leider nicht- da müsste ich mir noch was einfallen lassen. nur die pflanzen in den körben haben wasserkontakt


----------



## Dodi (17. März 2009)

*AW: Womit Pflanzeninsel bepflanzen ???*

Hallo Ingo,

dann sollten es besser Pflanzen sein, die normalerweise auch im Garten stehen würden. 
Die von mir genannten sind halt Sumpf-/Wasserpflanzen, die den Kontakt zum Wasser benötigen.

Dann würde ich evtl. Kapuzinerkresse nehmen, eine die nicht rankt. Sieht toll aus mit den bunten Blüten.  
Ein Vorteil dabei ist auch, dass die Samenkörner sehr groß sind und sich gut versenken lassen.


----------



## jarro (17. März 2009)

*AW: Womit Pflanzeninsel bepflanzen ???*

und woher kommen die pflanzen dort auf der insel ihre nährstoffe? geht das ohne erde ????


----------



## ferryboxen (17. März 2009)

*AW: Womit Pflanzeninsel bepflanzen ???*

Hallo

Mit __ Brunnenkresse sieht es in kürzester Zeit so aus........

Gruss Lothar


----------



## Dodi (17. März 2009)

*AW: Womit Pflanzeninsel bepflanzen ???*

Hallo Ingo,

tja, wg. der Nährstoffe auf der kl. Insel ohne Erde ist's natürlich schlecht. 

Dann würde ich evtl. für diesen trockenen Bereich Sedum/Fetthenne empfehlen, die brauchen wenig Nährstoffe und kaum Wasser, da sie z. B. auch auf Dächern wachsen. 

Vielleicht hättest Du damit Glück? Versuch's einmal.

@ Lothar:
Das Problem bei Ingo ist, dass die Mitte der Insel keinen Wasserkontakt bietet...


----------



## ferryboxen (17. März 2009)

*AW: Womit Pflanzeninsel bepflanzen ???*

Hallo Dodi

Auch das Problem lässt sich lösen.

In die Mitte ein Loch das ein Hanfseil durchpasst....ca. 10 cm ins 

Wasser hängen lassen....dann einige Schlingen des Seils auf den Boden der 

Insel legen...darauf etwas Estrichsand....dann die Samen....einmal gut 

gießen.....den Rest erledigt die Saugwirkung des Hanfseils....

Gruss Lothar


----------



## jarro (17. März 2009)

*AW: Womit Pflanzeninsel bepflanzen ???*

also wenn der kies in der mitte der insel feucht sein muss, dann werde ich wohl nochmal etwas basteln müssen... dank euch beiden


----------



## jarro (20. März 2009)

*AW: Womit Pflanzeninsel bepflanzen ???*

so jetzt habe ich auch ewas wasser oben auf der insel. und __ brunnenkresse und __ pfennigkraut  kekauft. wann kann ich das den pflanzen ???


----------



## isi (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Womit Pflanzeninsel bepflanzen ???*

an ferryboxen:

Fressen deine Kois nicht die __ Brunnenkresse an?

Wir hatten auch mal ne Pflanzeninsel drin. Aber unsere "kleinen" haben ihren Spiel/Hungertrieb, dass einfach nix wächst. (die Kois sind "nur" max. 30cm groß)

Die Kresse hast du am Ufer angepflanzt?!


Pflanzen kannst es immer. Ist ja Winterhart. Zur Zeit siehts doch schon gut aus. Tagsüber über 20°C...


----------



## Trautchen (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Womit Pflanzeninsel bepflanzen ???*

Hallo Ingo, ich hatte das Problem auch. 
Ich habe in der Mitte der Pflanzinsel einfach ein paar kleine Löcher durchgebohrt. 
Durch die dringt das Wasser - bei entsprechendem Tiefgang der Insel - bis in die Mitte hoch und befeuchtet auch die Gebiete, die nicht durch Pflanzkörbe Wasserkontakt haben. 
__ Brunnenkresse ist dort super gewachsen!


----------



## waterman (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Womit Pflanzeninsel bepflanzen ???*

Hallo, hier meldet sich der Kressefan.

Die __ Brunnenkresse kannst du jetzt sähen.(Ich hatte 2008 auch ein Thema hierzu erstellt.) Die Kresse wuchert auf meinen Inseln auch wie verrückt, bildet sehr viele Luft(Wasser-)wurzeln, die kein Substrat benötigen. Sie ziehen viele Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser, sind also nicht nur schön, auch gut fürs Wasser und sie schmeckt mir richtig gut. 
Wenn du aber wenig Halt im Substrat hast, musst Du darauf achten, dass sowohl die Pflanze, wie auch die ganze Insel genug Halt hat, mir ist bei einem Sturm letzten Sommer die ganz Insel (lange, schmale Version am Teichrand, um die Folie zu schattieren) gekippt, weil sich die Kresse sehr ausladend entwickelt hat.
@isi: Die Kresse wird von meinen Kois verschmäht.
Gruß
Wil


----------

